# SUPER METROID, one of best games EVER



## Kaltenbrunner

Played many times on SNES then years later on a Pentiuim 3 or 4 ? with emulator

What a game




I never ever worried about speedruns, I wanted all the toys

And I never learned a shortcut like jumping to Krait's? lair, but I was great at the game as is.

But wow, what did the makers know and/or thinkl of the shortcuts


----------



## h3h3

Yes Super Metroid is definitely ONE of the best games ever imo. By the way that guy talking in the video is so annoying.


----------

